# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Problem me lidhjen e iternetit/ISP.

## KOKASHTA

Pershendetje.

Kam nje salle interneti me 10 kompjutera. E kam lidhur internetin me abissnetin por ka me shume se 2 jave qe nuk punon fare, kan probleme. Kam lidhur nje linje me albtelecomin por as nga kjo sjam shume i kenaqur se cmimi eshte i larte dhe interneti jo i mire.

Di ndonjeri ndonje linje te arsyetueshme si ne cmim dhe ne sinjalin e mire qe leshon, per ne province jo ne Tirane,

Pres sygjerime te ndryshme

Faleminderit.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Me sa kam degjuar kompania ABCOM eshte e mire.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ndonje sait apo ndonje te dhene... di?

----------


## E=mc²

> Ndonje sait apo ndonje te dhene... di?


Ketu

Eshte linje shum e mire, po vetem se i ka tarifat e larta. Eshte nje nga ato kompani qe vetem kur te bjeri zjarri ne gjithe Shqiperin kan probleme me linjen. Do te mbaronte pune dhe do ishe mijera drite larg problemeve.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ketu
> 
> Eshte linje shum e mire, po vetem se i ka tarifat e larta. Eshte nje nga ato kompani qe vetem kur te bjeri zjarri ne gjithe Shqiperin kan probleme me linjen. Do te mbaronte pune dhe do ishe mijera drite larg problemeve.


ICC = Abcom eshte plehre fare! 

Dikure perdorja ICC eshte kishte 100 shkeputje, madje edhe tekniket nuk te pergjigjen.

Tani per tani, AlbTelecomi me duket me i miri nese merr linje te shpejte. Ka pas disa probleme kto dite, ama eshte i mire.

Abbisnet = Koco Kokdhima (obobob ca tmerri)

----------


## E=mc²

> ICC = Abcom eshte plehre fare! 
> 
> Dikure perdorja ICC eshte kishte 100 shkeputje, madje edhe tekniket nuk te pergjigjen.
> 
> Tani per tani, AlbTelecomi me duket me i miri nese merr linje te shpejte. Ka pas disa probleme kto dite, ama eshte i mire.
> 
> Abbisnet = Koco Kokdhima (obobob ca tmerri)


Nuk e di ne cfare periudhe e ke pasur ABCOM, po para nje viti kishin probleme me Fibrat Optice. U keputen nga nje anije, dhe kishte shum probleme, pasi nuk mund ta merte dot me satelit, i shkeputej Linku dhe krijonte shkeputje te linjes sepse nuk perballonte kapacitetin. Nuk e di, po une kam mbi 9 vjet qe jam klient i tyre dhe skam pasur asnjeher problem dhe kam qene shum i kenaqur. Nuk e di po te gjitha institucionet shteterore apo bankat jane te lidhura me ABCOM, po ashtu dhe Vodafone ku punoje une me ate eshte i lidhur dhe ka nje kontrat 10 vjecare. Albtelecom i beri kerkes te gjithe institucioneve shteterore dhe e refuzuan pasi nuk eshte ashtu sic thon. Mere 2 mb/s Unlimited, Share gjithmon nuk ka deticated, dhe ashtu ka 100 probleme me trafikun e userave. Pastaj cdo bej Albtelecom me 400 mb kapacitet kur ABCOM ka 3.5 GB. Nuk dua te ndikoje ne personin qe ka probleme me linjen e internetit, po te gjithe kemi krijuar ate simpatin tone per nje x kompani dhe mbrojme idete tona me kunderargumenta. Une e them kete pasi kam dhe profesionin (Ing Informatike) qe jam ne brendesi dhe jam teper i lidhur me Internetin. Shpresoje te gjesh nje zgjidhje dhe te mos kesh me probleme pasi behet teper e besdisshme dhe jo komode per klientet.

----------


## Apollyon

> Nuk e di ne cfare periudhe e ke pasur ABCOM, po para nje viti kishin probleme me Fibrat Optice. U keputen nga nje anije, dhe kishte shum probleme, pasi nuk mund ta merte dot me satelit, i shkeputej Linku dhe krijonte shkeputje te linjes sepse nuk perballonte kapacitetin. Nuk e di, po une kam mbi 9 vjet qe jam klient i tyre dhe skam pasur asnjeher problem dhe kam qene shum i kenaqur. Nuk e di po te gjitha institucionet shteterore apo bankat jane te lidhura me ABCOM, po ashtu dhe Vodafone ku punoje une me ate eshte i lidhur dhe ka nje kontrat 10 vjecare. Albtelecom i beri kerkes te gjithe institucioneve shteterore dhe e refuzuan pasi nuk eshte ashtu sic thon. Mere 2 mb/s Unlimited, Share gjithmon nuk ka deticated, dhe ashtu ka 100 probleme me trafikun e userave. Pastaj cdo bej Albtelecom me 400 mb kapacitet kur ABCOM ka 3.5 GB. Nuk dua te ndikoje ne personin qe ka probleme me linjen e internetit, po te gjithe kemi krijuar ate simpatin tone per nje x kompani dhe mbrojme idete tona me kunderargumenta. Une e them kete pasi kam dhe profesionin (Ing Informatike) qe jam ne brendesi dhe jam teper i lidhur me Internetin. Shpresoje te gjesh nje zgjidhje dhe te mos kesh me probleme pasi behet teper e besdisshme dhe jo komode per klientet.




Para 4 muajsh e kisha AbCom.

Nuk e di se si eshte tani, por sme ka lene pershtypje te mira. Ndoshta eshte rregulluar kushedi. Nese e thua ti qe eshte mire, atehere po te besoj, sepse un keto muaj se kam idene se si mund te jete AbCom.

----------


## E=mc²

> Para 4 muajsh e kisha AbCom.
> 
> Nuk e di se si eshte tani, por sme ka lene pershtypje te mira. Ndoshta eshte rregulluar kushedi. Nese e thua ti qe eshte mire, atehere po te besoj, sepse un keto muaj se kam idene se si mund te jete AbCom.


Apollyon qe te mos keqkuptohemi, nuk e di ne cfare zone je. Po une qe jam ketu afer tyre nuk jam shum larg, pastaj jane dhe disa gjera te tjera baza e pageses, sa kohe ke si klient. Pasi kjo kompani i jep prioritet bisnezeve te medha, si p.sh kompanive te telefonis, institucioneve etj. Po nese paguan mire dhe ato jane teper korrekt dhe nuk ke asnjeher probleme. Une kam punuar per nje periudh kohe nga 2003-2004 dhe kishte probleme me marrjen e linjes nga Bullgaria, ndersa tani jane stabilizuar sepse ka me teper konkurenc dhe duan te jene lider te tregut. Pasi jane dhe ISP e pare shqiptare qe nga 1998, mos te flasim per Primon qe ka qe ne 92 kur ka ardhur fondacioni Soros. Une flas me cfare kam pare vete, po nuk mund te hedh poshte dhe mendimet tuaja pasi mund te keni qene viktima te nje interneti te dobet dhe jo cilesor dhe e keni pasur pasojat mbi kurriz. Gje qe une se kam provuar, nese do e provoja dhe une ne te njejten menyre si ju do flisja.

----------


## Jack Watson

Meqë  e përmende, po kjo PRIMO që ka hy kto ditë ka naj farë shërbimi?  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. Unë kam abissnet, në shpi jo interenet kafe, dhe jam i kënaqur me të, po më çudisni ju në fakt, shëputje nuk ka, kur shkarkoj më rri konstante 140 Kb/s gjatë gjithë ditës.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Albtelecom(shkeputje nuk behet fjal fare).

----------


## erisa_djana

pershendetje si jeni mire, mund te me ndihmoj ndonjeri me ndonje ndihme te vogel po se patet bezdi , isha tek 1 salle interneti edhe nuk po lidhesha ne internet pyes pronarin e salles ai vjen edhe shkon tek TCP/IP edhe ato ishin te gjitha ip, ai i ndryshoj shtypi butonin per IP automatike edhe une punova perseri ne internet por me ngeli fiksim se si e beri ai ate veprim nuk e mora vesh mire, edhe si punonka ai ashtu une e provova edhe vete ne shtepi me ate veprim por ishte e pamundur te lidhesha , pastaj i vura perseri IP edhe punova mire , por ate veprimim nuk munda dot ta beja, mund te me thote ndonjeri se cfare ndryshimi kane ip nga ato automatike , disa fjale rreth kesaj desha et dija , faleminderit shume

----------


## Bledari

varet nga konfigurimi qe ka bere ISP ku ti mer linjen e internetit

----------


## little-boy

Ruterat kan disa mundesi konfigurimi;
1. DHCP - Japin IP - Automatike (Kete Konfigurim ka Ruteri ne at salle)
2.Static IP ti duhesh qe tek  TCP/IP ti vendosesh IP-te (kete konfigurim ka ruteri yt)
3.PPoE - Duhet me User Name edhe Password te lidhesh ne Internet etj

Pra nese Ruteri eshte i Konfiguruar te punoj si DHCP nuk ke nevoja qe ti japesh IP kompjuterit-ve sepse per ket pun kujdeset vet DHCP Protokolli

Faliminderit

----------


## erisa_djana

dmth :qenka: e une nuk e marre internetin si ai por e marre si DHCP( <----- cfare do te thote kjo)keshtu qe une nuk mund te futem si ai sepse e bera prove edhe ishte e pamundur. me fal mundesh nje shpjegim te ketyre dy (PPoE dhe DHCP ) . cfare jane keto . sorry nese jam bere e bezdisur por me duhet qe ti mesoj

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Keto qe kerkon ti te mesosh nuk mesohen dot kshu po mesohen duke hapur nje liber.

DHCP eshte Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol
PPPoE eshte Point to Point Protocol Over Ethernet

ka shume menyra per te mare internetin po nuk do te thote qe te gjitha te punojne per ty. ISP qe ti ke nuk ka ndertuar nje DHCP server ne veten e vet por kane nje konfigurim me ip statike. qe ti te maresh internetin nga isp duhet te lidhesh ne networku e tyre edhe marja e ip eshte adresimi i kompjuterit tend ne networkun e tyre. kur ti zgjedh DHCP do te thote qe do e maresh ip automatikisht nga ISP qe ne rastin tend nuk eshte e mundur pasi ISP jote nuk ka nje DHCP server po ka configurim statik. kurse ne rastin e internet cafese ata e manipulojne vete menyren se si kompjuterat e salles lidhen me sistemin qendror te tyre pasi eshte si nje mini isp me vete. pra ai ndroi configurimin e brendshem te salles ku ne routerin e vet ai ka nje DHCP server qe leshon ip automatikisht klientave.

PPPoE eshte nje protokoll qe perdoret ne shumicen e rasteve ne DSL qe te kryhet ky protokoll para se te filloje shkembimi i ip edhe ti te jesh ne gjendje te lidhesh me internetin duhet te besh nje authentikim me serverin e isp me anen e nje user name edhe password. pa keto ti nuk arin te maresh dot ip nga isp.

prandaj per te mesuar keto gjera te duhet te lexosh libra. Nese di anglisht kerko ne internet per networking tutorials ose ip protocol for dummies pasi ka shume info qe duhet te dish para se ti hysh keti muhabeti

Ardi

----------


## erisa_djana

aha qenka histori e gjate kjo , por avash avash do tja marr doren , per ju mund te duken shume te thjeshta kur per mua duken disi te ngateruara , nejse flm per ndihmen .

----------


## Kristiano

Tek winows xp sevice pack 3 kam nje problem.Cdo program interneti sic jane pershpejtusit,p2p etj,nuk e njohin lidhjen e internetin.Psh.kur beej te shkarkoj me IDM apo me cdo prog tjeter,me thote "Check Internet Connection".Ne fakt i bera nje skanim Me kaspersky 2007 dhe gjeta shume viruse dhe i fshiva,por perseri me del i njejti problem.Nqse ka dikush ndonje mendim te me ndihmojje.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Po si internetr a te funksjonon ne ate kohe kur keto programe te thone qe ska internet?
Nje mundesi mund te jete bllokimi I plote I portave qe ato programe perdorin 
Ardi

----------


## Plak_H_Plak_php

...po ... kjo histori eshte edhe me e gjate sa ti e mendon.

N.q.s. do t`i hyje me thelle kesaj pune, o do te skllaverohesh e do zhytesh ose do qendrosh me nivelin e atyre qe kane degjuar disa fjale ne gjuhe te huaj dhe duan te dialogojne me to..., por eshte e pamundur sepse duhet nje kohe e gjate studimi dhe praktike te hysh e te komonikosh me anetare qe kane me shume eksperience ne kete fushe.Cilido qe e ka provuar te hyje ne kete "humnere" te pafund i eshte thartuar koka per te dhene ato "dy fjale" magjike per t`iu nxjerre nga ai situacion i veshtire. 
..................................................  ............................................
m.gj.t. me falni per zgjatjen, por dua te falenderoj sinqerisht ata anetare qe ndajne eksperiencen e tyre ne kete forum.

flm per mirkuptimin.

----------


## ricky_ch

> aha qenka histori e gjate kjo , por avash avash do tja marr doren , per ju mund te duken shume te thjeshta kur per mua duken disi te ngateruara , nejse flm per ndihmen .


Nuk është edhe aq vështirë sa duket! Nëse ke vullnet çdo gjë arrihet
të kuptohet. Nëse e njeh gjuhën angleze shko tek faqa :

*http://corz.org/comms/hardware/router/static.ip.address.php*

dhe mund t'i lexosh disa shpjegime të hollësishme!

----------

